# HELP: Someone Found Lost Maltese in Hilliard Park Apt, Hilliard, Ohio



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

I just saw an ad by accident where someone found a LOST Maltese dog in the Hilliard Apts, in Hilliard, Ohio... on Roberts road ~

Please if anyone on here knows who may have lost their Maltese in this area they listed the found pup on Craigslist today Sat. Oct 13th, 2012. You can go there is my posting doesn't work to email and contact them!

I would be going crazy if it was my baby! *Please let's try to help find the owner for this puppy ~ SEE BELOW; THEIR POSTING.*


*Found white maltese dog(picture) (Hilliard)*

Date: 2012-10-13, 3:15PM EDT
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



White maltese dog found at Hilliard Park Apartments on Roberts Rd. in Hilliard, Oh. I am trying to locate the owner. If you own or know who owns this dog please respond via email.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Connie, could you please update your thread about Holly? There are two pages of requests for updates and prayers for her. You got us very worried yesterday!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...2471-holly-has-go-back-vet-more-symptoms.html


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Connie, could you please update your thread about Holly? There are two pages of requests for updates and prayers for her. You got us very worried yesterday!
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...2471-holly-has-go-back-vet-more-symptoms.html


Yes, she went to the Vet yesterday. I am sorry I have not been on here today till now. Had family in from out of town, and they just left!

Holly is ok, no crystals in her urine, and no blockage! She had a bowel movement, and is no longer shivering! My vet said she probably is just taking alittle longer to get over her UTI. She has only been taking it for 5 days. He wants to do another test on her urine after she finished the prescription of antibiotics. 

I am keeping track of her temperture also just to be on the safe side. She is acting better today and is eating ok! I guessed I panicked when the shivering started again. I am keeping her jacket on her, it seems to comfort her as I know she does not feel great yet! 

Thanks for asking about her!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Glad Holly is feeling better. :aktion033:


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Glad Holly is feeling better. :aktion033:


Thank you so much! I was very worried too. My Vet calmed me down, as I get too upset I guess. He said give the meds time to work as long as she doesn't have a temp and is eating and peeing/pooing ok


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I sure hope the owner finds their Maltese. I agree I'd be going crazy too. Last year in Pickerington, there were signs up all over, someone had lost their Maltese and it needed daily meds. I kept looking for it, where ever I went. It was getting winter, and it made sick to think where it ended up.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I wonder if the people who found her know to look for a microchip.

I'm glad Holly is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I sure hope the owner finds their Maltese. I agree I'd be going crazy too. Last year in Pickerington, there were signs up all over, someone had lost their Maltese and it needed daily meds. I kept looking for it, where ever I went. It was getting winter, and it made sick to think where it ended up.


Deborah, I just saw this person posted ad on Pet FBI. They are saying they can't keep her and need to find a new Respite for her. I hope they aren't planning on dumping her at a shelter. I wrote down their phone number and am looking for lost dog ads. Can you help me try find the owners, or a foster mom to hold it temporarily?

He listed his phone as 419-356-3595. I wonder if you know anyone could take this pup in until the owner is found. She looks so scared. I don't have room plus, I am going out of town for work on Tuesday and had to get sitter for Holly.

I can't imagine how scared this pup is, and the person who found it can't hold on to it for whatever reason! Thanks, she is so cute and worried looking


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I wonder if the people who found her know to look for a microchip.
> 
> I'm glad Holly is on the road to recovery.


I don't know, but that person just posted on Pet FBI and gave their phone number saying they can't keep her and need to find new place for her to go! I am going out of town on business first of week and can't take it. Worried this Maltese will get dumped.

Their number they listed is 419-356-3595...can you help me find someone to help this dog??? Do you know anyone in Ohio near Columbus or Hilliard???


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

she is adorable, and does look scared...  Posted on the NCMR facebook page, hoping some people in OH can help... I'm in Chicago


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Karma Dawgz Rescue Inc in Columbus said they were "on their way" ... I asked if they called the number, will keep you posted!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Great!

I have an "internet friend" about 40 (forty) miles away ... in the country ... with big dogs! I could ask if she knows of any rescues, if things don't come together soon! I guess it will soon be dark in Ohio. (I'm in CA)

Please do keep us posted!


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I wonder if the people who found her know to look for a microchip.
> 
> I'm glad Holly is on the road to recovery.


Yes, she said she went to three Vet offices today and they checked for microchip.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

mss said:


> Great!
> 
> I have an "internet friend" about 40 (forty) miles away ... in the country ... with big dogs! I could ask if she knows of any rescues, if things don't come together soon! I guess it will soon be dark in Ohio. (I'm in CA)
> 
> Please do keep us posted!


That would be great! Her phone number is 419-356-3595/ Make sure they know this is a lost dog and the owner's might be looking for her!!!!

Thanks so much. I am looking for someone close here in Columbus, Ohio or surrounding area to go pick this pup up to hold onto till owners are found.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Update from Karma Dawgz Rescue:

She is going to call me she says !!!! I live here ! I can hold for your rescue if owner is not found but she may keep so will update !!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Per Petfinder.com, there is also a rescue IN Hilliard, Ohio--Central Ohio Dog Rescue League. Here's their Petfinder home page: http://members.petfinder.com/~OH908/index.htm

Maybe the "finder" or one of you that is closer should contact them. Sometimes recently-adopted dogs get away from their new homes and are more confused than if they'd been in that home for a long time.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Update from Karma Dawgz Rescue:
> 
> She is going to call me she says !!!! I live here ! I can hold for your rescue if owner is not found but she may keep so will update !!!!


Have you ever heard of SCMR? This is Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue/Adoption. They supposedly are across the country and a lady named Mary Dube contacted the woman via phone: She sent me this email...

I spoke with Pat & when her husband came home he encouraged her to give it another day of searching for the owner- tomorrow she will put posters up. I told her we would plan to proceed with vetting & rehoming the dog once we have it - after a brief time. The fact that the dog has had blood drawn recently is a concern to me- did the owner hear news like diabetes or cushings - expensive complicated diseases that they did not want to deal with? I hope not, Hope the dog is simply lost & Pat can find the owners tomorrow, but she will give me a call & let me know 
mary


*Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue (SCMR)*

*www.scmradoption.com* or www.scmr.petfinder.com
423-443-4082

I wonder if anyone knows of this group... and it's reputation across the country of caring for Maltese??


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

mss said:


> Per Petfinder.com, there is also a rescue IN Hilliard, Ohio--Central Ohio Dog Rescue League. Here's their Petfinder home page: Home
> 
> Maybe the "finder" or one of you that is closer should contact them. Sometimes recently-adopted dogs get away from their new homes and are more confused than if they'd been in that home for a long time.


I wonder if this is the same group??
Have you ever heard of SCMR? This is Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue/Adoption. They supposedly are across the country and a lady named Mary Dube contacted the woman via phone: She sent me this email...person from the Maltese rescue.

I spoke with Pat & when her husband came home he encouraged her to give it another day of searching for the owner- tomorrow she will put posters up. I told her we would plan to proceed with vetting & rehoming the dog once we have it - after a brief time. The fact that the dog has had blood drawn recently is a concern to me- did the owner hear news like diabetes or cushings - expensive complicated diseases that they did not want to deal with? I hope not, Hope the dog is simply lost & Pat can find the owners tomorrow, but she will give me a call & let me know 
mary


*Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue (SCMR)*

*www.scmradoption.com* or www.scmr.petfinder.com
423-443-4082

I wonder if anyone knows of this group... and it's reputation across the country of caring for Maltese??


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> she is adorable, and does look scared...  Posted on the NCMR facebook page, hoping some people in OH can help... I'm in Chicago


Have you ever heard of SCMR? This is Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue/Adoption. They supposedly are across the country and a lady named Mary Dube contacted the woman via phone: She sent me this email...the lady from the group.

I spoke with Pat & when her husband came home he encouraged her to give it another day of searching for the owner- tomorrow she will put posters up. I told her we would plan to proceed with vetting & rehoming the dog once we have it - after a brief time. The fact that the dog has had blood drawn recently is a concern to me- did the owner hear news like diabetes or cushings - expensive complicated diseases that they did not want to deal with? I hope not, Hope the dog is simply lost & Pat can find the owners tomorrow, but she will give me a call & let me know 
mary


*Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue (SCMR)*

*www.scmradoption.com* or www.scmr.petfinder.com
423-443-4082

I wonder if anyone knows of this group... and it's reputation across the country of caring for Maltese??


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes I have, they are a great group from what I know!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

They are a long-established group and some of their members post here on Spoiled Maltese.  Fingers crossed for the little dog.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

SCMR is exceptional...truly amazing folks! Lifting up a prayer for this little one. I'm in Virginia, but if there is anything I can do, please send me a message!


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

mss said:


> They are a long-established group and some of their members post here on Spoiled Maltese.  Fingers crossed for the little dog.


YES... I have worried about this little dog all day! I was hoping the finder would not take it to a dog shelter ~ too tramatic for a Maltese baby there!!

I am grateful for everyone who helped me try to find a rescue group to hold the pup if need be till owner is located!

Also everyone I hope keeps an eye out for ads for LOST Maltese in Hilliard, Ohio. We all need say a prayer for the lost little girl Maltese!!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Please let us know what you find out! I am wracking my brain to think of what I can do to help! I do have some friends in Cincinnati that might be able to help out, too.


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Please keep us updated on this poor little baby!! I wish I could do something to help :-( praying that this little fluff finds her way back home


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> SCMR is exceptional...truly amazing folks! Lifting up a prayer for this little one. I'm in Virginia, but if there is anything I can do, please send me a message!


Bridget, thanks! I am just glad I remembered this lady and emailed her! Many on here agree with you and that makes me feel better that they are a great organization and the pup will be in good hands...IF the couple doesn't find the owners.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

yukki said:


> Please let us know what you find out! I am wracking my brain to think of what I can do to help! I do have some friends in Cincinnati that might be able to help out, too.


Hi Cookie, well I guess the SCMR group has contacted Pat the lady who found the lost Maltese and the womans husband came home from work and said they will give it another day and try and find the owners before giving her to them to hold ~ Looks like the husband must love dogs too... hopefully, 

I will pass on info as I hear anything! My prayer will be the owner will be found tomorrow. This little girl wasn't missing long cause by the pics she doesn't look that dirty or matted at all ~ Hope everyone watches ads for missing Maltese in Columbus/Hilliard, Ohio area??

We all know if you are a mommy of one Maltese you are automatically a mommy and protector of all!!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Another idea might be to contact the local humane society or ASPCA to see if anyone has called them or come over there looking for a Maltese. Let me know if you would like me to check this out tomorrow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a friend who lives in a suburb east of Columbus and asked her to pass the info on too and get the word out. SCMR is excellent and well known by us on SM. Glad they will help if it comes to that. Thanks for getting involved.:grouphug:


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

kaeco510 said:


> Please keep us updated on this poor little baby!! I wish I could do something to help :-( praying that this little fluff finds her way back home
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Great news.... Pat the lady who found her said her owners have been found, and lived just down the street from them. They said she slipped out the door. No other details yet....

She said to thank everyone who was concerned and offered help as well  Happy Ending!


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I have a friend who lives in a suburb east of Columbus and asked her to pass the info on too and get the word out. SCMR is excellent and well known by us on SM. Glad they will help if it comes to that. Thanks for getting involved.:grouphug:


Susan, Happy Ending! I just got a text from Pat the lady who found her and the owner has been found  YEA. 

I didn't get any other details yet except the pup lived just down the road from them and that she just slipped out the door! This shows me I need to get Holly Micro-chipped soon! I will be asking best places to get this done and check into safety and costs... I will sleep better tonight knowing that little girl is home tonite with her family.


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

So happy to hear that her owners were found! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

kaeco510 said:


> So happy to hear that her owners were found!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Angels were watching! When you think about cars, and roads.... and just being so frightened.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy to hear the fluff is back home!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah!!! this makes me so grateful that ozzie is too scared to run away!!


----------

